# Skaven or Dark Elves for a beginner?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi

I'm a Fantasy noob, and I want to start a new army. Skaven have Island of Blood and great Magic, Models and War Machines. Dark Elves have the Story, even better models, and I think look nicer to paint. I like Magic and Combat.

What should I get in your collective opinion? Which is more forgiving? Bearing in mind I'm a Space Marines player in 40k.

Midnight


----------



## Sarge1447 (May 11, 2010)

I haven't played as dark elves, but skaven tactics are pretty easy to get a hold on. The number of models required, however, makes them far more expensive and timeconsuming. Skaven'll be a long shot from what you're used to as a space marine player too.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

For a beginner, Dark Elves, I'd say. Skaven have a morbidly high model-count, and lots of rules for all their special stuff. Dark Elves are very versatile, with often a low to medium model count. Since you said you like magic and combat, both are very strong with Dark Elves, magic especially since Dark Elves are one of the few races that can spam magic anymore. Skaven, from what I've seen, while they have some pretty decent magic, like other horde armies can't just spam low level wizards anymore.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, Dark Elves it is! Has anyone got any ideas on a strong playstyle for them? I would like to have a combat Lord with most/all of Hero points being taken up by Sorceresses. I like the models for the Corsairs, but can't decide whether the ranged firepower of the Handbow is better than two CCW. Other Core choices will be Repeater Crossbows, with maybe one/two blocks of Spears at higher points. For Special/Rare, I'd kinda like lots (2/3) of Reaper Bolt Throwers and some Executioners, just because of the models (They would be a retinue for the Dreadlord). Oh, and a Cauldron of Blood + two or three Assassins is a must. And Cold One Knights because they're in the Battalion and I don't like wasting models.

Midnight


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Financially it would make sense to go Skaven what with IoB having a shitload of rodents in it.

However, if you want long range blasty magic and elite combat infantry, you want Dark Elves.

You can't get 2 more armies so different from each other.

Skaven: Hordes and Hordes of weak troops, unreliable warmachines, very few big hitters. HIGHLY effective in massive numbers not so much in small units.

Dark Elves: Small, Elite, power units. Vastly superior magical capabilities (if you consider death magic returning power dice + power of darkness)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, I think Dark Elves as by the sound of it they're playable with a few models, you don't have to own units of 40 to be effective.

Midnight


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

As a counter-point..... as someone who plays both, I'd say that its tricker to get the hang of Dark Elves than Skaven..... the druchii are NOT an army that gives you a lot of leeway or forgiveness in a game - the entire army is toughness 3, with not a great deal of armour (knights and hydras notwithstanding), and they also don't really have the ability to swamp you with units like other low toughness troops (skaven, goblins, etc)
Having said that, its entirely up to you - if you want to use the quite clearly) best elves in the game, you go right ahead!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That's fine, I plan to use Magic and Shooting to thin out the enemy so they're easy prey for Cold One Knights and Corsairs (Also, I have just finished Volume One of Malus Darkblade. This has gone a long way to decide my army selection.)

Midnight


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say Dark Elves, as skaven need to be in large numbers or they run away.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really want to spend loads of money on infantry, I want to have some good, solid Core choices that are fun to paint and then I can concentrate on extras. Plus Dark Elves get a good battalion :biggrin:.

Midnight


----------

